# batteries



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Were do you all buy your marine batteries ?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

stanimals2 said:


> Were do you all buy your marine batteries ?


I've had the best luck from Battery Warehouse. I recommend buying from a strictly battery store. The salesmen can answer questions and suggest the right battery for your needs. I've also found prices are very comparable to Walmart or outdoor stores.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It depend which brand of battery you're interested in. I bought two Trojan SCS225 batteries for my trolling motor this year. I got them from Evans Supply in North Canton. 

If you're looking for a high quality, very powerful wet cell battery, you'd be doing yourself a favor to take a look at the Trojan SCS225


----------

